# New camera, so lots of pics!



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey guys!!

Just got my hands on my new camera (Nikon J1), so going a bit silly taking pictures-- whereas the humans in this house throw fits about still being in their nighties, the birds are far more cooperative 

Also, I am so very much procrastinating right now! Who needs to write a psych lit review anyhow... wet birds are so much more amusing! 









Casper with a messed up wet crest









Penny's post bath snack









Preening is forever a group sport in this house









Alex and Penny: love birds giving each other scritches









Alex: doesn't really ever get wet u_u









More beautiful Alex









Penny: post bath nap time-- because all that post bath eating and preening is exhausting!!









More napping-- she starts rocking back and forth as she dozes off, soooo cute!









MORE napping-- eating and preening really do a number of her  All the green stuff on her back was the reason we were giving her a bath to being with-- she got a scab on her back after destroying a new pin, and the vet suggested aloe vera gel to help soften the skin-- the stuff is water soluble, so we were trying to get it off before applying a fresh layer









Beautiful Emily

Hope you enjoyed my babies!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

theyre all so fluffy and adorable!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I love your photos. Ohhh I love your birds! I can't cuddle them, so I'll have to go give Monte a cuddle and think of your delightful birdies.


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Those are absolutely gorgeous photos and beautiful cockatiels.I enjoyed all the pictures.


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys!

@Scribbles: Funny you should say that! My siblings and I have a huge crush on your cute little Monte since he looks so much like our Casper! =D

Also, have I ever mentioned that Emily is a bit of a vampire? yea, she likes to draw blood and doesn't always show up on film...








So we had to draw her in


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They are lovely.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Your birds are gorgeous!


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Awh! Those are absolutely wonderful pictures!! And I love Emily as a vampire, that's truly adorable.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

aliasalie said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> @Scribbles: Funny you should say that! My siblings and I have a huge crush on your cute little Monte since he looks so much like our Casper! =D
> 
> ...


LOL. this made me giggle.


----------



## Amyy (Apr 23, 2011)

beautiful pictures!


----------



## LucyPie (Sep 18, 2012)

I love your birds!


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

Gorgeous pics -you're birds are beautiful! What kind of camera did you get?


----------

